# Golden Retriever Mix Puppy Adoption



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Why not just buy a cocker spaniel or springer spaniel? They are smaller sized and purebred. And you aren't getting into mixed breeds which may have various issues? Generally speaking, many of your mixed breeds will have more of the temperament and stuff from the smaller breed as opposed to more of the golden anyway.

And - if you are primarily interested in adopting, you have a better likelihood of adopting a cocker spaniel or springer spaniel simply because you actually have breed rescues you can go to.... 

Note - there are also other spaniel breeds out there which are very sweet and very similar in temperament to your trademark golden retriever, while they may be more rare. <- My personal "like" is field spaniels, even though they are very rare...


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

What about a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever? It has a similar look and personality but they're smaller. Just a thought. 

Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever Information and Pictures, Little River Duck Dog


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Duck tollers might require more exercise though.... there is one (meaning a purebred, not mixed breed identified as one) sharing obedience classes with my guys, and energy level is similar to Brittanies. Their temperament is more like Australian shepherds (shyer/more reserved). And their look is more like Australian shepherds, in that they are only slightly smaller than goldens and overall tend to resemble Aussies.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Specifically what part of being in an apartment is making you hesitant? Larger dogs can do quite well in that environment - or even better than some types of smaller dogs.

If you are thinking about energy levels, you may want to look into buying/adopting an adult golden that is known to be very laid back. My dogs have spent time in apartments and didn't seem to mind!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

And actually, I had two goldens in an apartment for a while and no issues at all. The nice thing about goldens is they're fairly calm in the house but active outside. I'd take them for walks and to a fenced in park to let them run and fetch and never had issues. Obviously a house with a yard is ideal, but from personal experience they are fine in apartments with sufficient exercise as well. The one thing I did notice is that housebreaking seemed to be more difficult at the apartment. I think that not being able to rush her immediately outside made it a steeper learning curve but that wasn't because of her breed or size.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you go to Petfinder.com, you can do a search for a Golden Retriever or any breed you are interested in for your area. 

A list of available dogs for adoption will come up, listings will be from shelters and area Rescue Groups, Breed specific Groups. 

You may want to consider adopting a young adult, this way you will know the size of the dog.

Here's a listing for a 5 yr. old Golden mix girl-she's with As Good as Gold GR Rescue-

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/23787154/


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Christen113 said:


> What about a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever? It has a similar look and personality but they're smaller. Just a thought.
> 
> Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever Information and Pictures, Little River Duck Dog


I wouldn't recommend a roller for an apartment. Your neighbors probably won't enjoy the toller scream... youtube it...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, currently raising a golden puppy in a 650 sq ft condo. The only problem I have had, which would be true of any puppy, is having to try and keep them from barking. That means when they are getting super bitey, you can't just put them in a room and give them a time out. Because they will most likely get very upset about this, causing the neighbours to complain etc. So, we spend a lot of time redirecting, playing and exercising Rundle everyday. Housebreaking is a lot of up and down in the elevator, but from day 1 that we got Rundle she has only made maybe 1 mistake per day... and it is usually because I waited too much time between her last pee break to take her out again, or wasn't quick enough in the morning to get her downstairs. In terms of living space though, she doesn't need very much. She pretty much lives by mine or my fiancés feet.


----------



## Nolson20 (Mar 6, 2015)

SwimDog said:


> Specifically what part of being in an apartment is making you hesitant? Larger dogs can do quite well in that environment - or even better than some types of smaller dogs.
> 
> If you are thinking about energy levels, you may want to look into buying/adopting an adult golden that is known to be very laid back. My dogs have spent time in apartments and didn't seem to mind!


I have always heard it is unfair to the dogs but that could be a myth and depend on how much work you are willing to put into owning a dog. Just sitting in an apartment isn't good for any dog regardless of size and as long as we are diligent in getting it out and about like we plan on might not be an issue thinking about it more. Her brother's golden has never had a house until now and he is 7 or 8 and is doing very well. Not sure if breeders would shy away from us due to that fact. The apartment is nearly 850 square feet. 

Anyways tremendous suggestions in this thread and appreciate all the help. I did look at a Toller but yes unless I was able to reign in the scream I am not sure a complex would enjoy the shrill of that. Although they look like incredible dogs, even though they are smaller, not sure the energy level fits although we are completely aware of the work any puppy will be. Realize it will be very difficult at times but I am hoping it will be one of the most rewarding experiences of our life too.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I think with Goldens one thing that makes it ok to be in an apartment AS LONG AS you're willing to put in the time to exercise them is that most will want to be in the room you're in. And what I hear from most owners is that they won't stay playing in the yard much without their human. To me that means that you're going to have to exercise WITH them regardless. I live in an 850 ft townhouse. My Golden is always near me. If I move to the second floor he comes up. I go back downstairs he follows. He loves to play indoor games of hide and seek, seek, retrieving and tug. I walk him a couple of times a day and make sure he has several opportunities to run and play off leash every week. This requires planning and time commitment, which I think are the most important factors.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

When I was looking for our puppy, breeders did not express a problem with my lack of backyard because I had already given consideration to how I would make sure our golden got proper exercise (e.g. daily walks [2x when older], off-leash dog park 10 min walk from our condo, hikes, running/biking partner when old enough, daily play [retrieve, tug, etc.]. We are very busy with our puppy everyday as thorbreafortuna said, but that was exactly the kind of partnership we were looking for.


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to the Group,

My brother has a labradoodle from Colonial Village Labradoodles in Indiana. He's a sweet dog, about 50 pounds and is completing training to be a therapy dog. He definitely has the doodle look and needs to be groomed every 7-8 weeks. I'm pretty sure Colonial Village has smaller dogs too. They test hips, eyes, and hearts.

The only other person I know who has a goldendoodle got theirs from Smeraglia. They love Buddy and he's a nice looking, mild mannered dog. They were very satisfied with the breeder.

Rosewood Kennel in Montevideo, MN breeds goldendoodles and they also do health clearances on the parents. 

Occasionally you see goldendoodles on Adoptapet and Petfinder, but they seem to go pretty quickly and you won't have much if any information on the parents.

Just my opinion, but the comfort retrievers seem to look a little out of proportion. I'm sure they are loving dogs.

Whatever your choice this forum is a great resource when raising a puppy. Good Luck!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Note.... if you are going to get a poodle mix or other mixed breed... please adopt. Don't pad the pockets of people breeding mutts on purpose, please.


----------



## Nolson20 (Mar 6, 2015)

Megora said:


> Note.... if you are going to get a poodle mix or other mixed breed... please adopt. Don't pad the pockets of people breeding mutts on purpose, please.


Yeah I looked into it for about 15 minutes and $3k+ for a glorified mutt? No thanks.

Only way I would shell out the money would be a pure breed from a distinguished and reputable breeder.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Carolina Mom pointed out As Good as Gold Rescue and they are a wonderful organization. I adopted Charlie from them last year. They did want me to have a fenced in back yard (which I do), but I think a lot of rescues will consider you if you show you have a plan in place to ensure the dog will get sufficient exercise.

Whatever you decide to do, welcome to the forum and have fun with your search. With proper planning I don't see any reason why raising a Golden in an apartment wouldn't work.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Nolson20 said:


> I have always heard it is unfair to the dogs but that could be a myth and depend on how much work you are willing to put into owning a dog. Just sitting in an apartment isn't good for any dog regardless of size and as long as we are diligent in getting it out and about like we plan on might not be an issue thinking about it more. Her brother's golden has never had a house until now and he is 7 or 8 and is doing very well. Not sure if breeders would shy away from us due to that fact. The apartment is nearly 850 square feet.
> .




Well...I don't know how an apartment would be 'unfair' compared to a house - we're in a house but my dogs spend most of their time at home in the same room as me - so I don't think they would care where we lived as long as they had their needs met! Dogs sleep up to 17+ hours a day and they're just as fine sleeping in an apartment as a house. I read a study about labrador retrievers in Australia and how they spent thier time while the owners were at work - most of the dogs spent most of the day sleeping by the door!


----------

